
Airbnb’s new “Plus” tier costs about the same as a hotel–so who is it for? - NicoJuicy
https://quartzy.qz.com/1215781/airbnbs-new-plus-tier-costs-as-much-as-a-hotel/
======
coldtea
The whole question doesn't make sense. Any Airbnb tier had comparable in price
hotel options since forever.

If the question is rather "Airbnb’s new Plus tier costs about the same as a
high-end hotel–so who is it for?", the answer is obvious. People with more
money, that still want to rent their own place instead of stay in a hotel.
DUH!

